# Do I use guide bushings or ?



## tcbnick (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok I'm going to try to explain what I'm doing.

My stock is 2"x15" and down the middle will be an elongated "S". One side of the "S" will be white and the other will be black (not really, just painting a mental picture). Now I need the black side to be 1/4" below the white, and along the "S" will be a
1/4" cove.

Now my question is, should I use a guide bushing and templet, with a 1/4" core box bit and skis, or a bowl bit with a bearing and a templet with skis? And would I use the same bit to remove all of the remaining black side? I am willing to do it eather way I just don't know what is the best.

Thanks 
Nick


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Nick.

I have not seen a 1/4" bowl cutter, so I would go with the 1/4" core box bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 PC 1 4" SH 3 4" Dia Dish Bowl Tray Router Bit | eBay

==


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

That sounds like one of those jobs you try with scrap first.


----------



## tcbnick (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with using scrap first. But what method should be used, guide bushings or bearing bits?

Thanks
Nick


----------



## jamminjack317 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am still trying to get the mental picture out of my head!!:wacko:


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Definitely bushings.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nick I think I'd go with a template and bowl cutter with bearing like the one in Bj's link. The bowl cutter will give you a flat bottom while cutting the cove you want on the BLACK side.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Plus the bit can be used to make the template with just about any bowl or any candy dish.. 

===


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Template and guide (bushing) without any doubt.


----------

